# Surprise!



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

My togg boer didn't come up to eat. This is why! Twin does out of my boer Nubian buck (=


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Adorable!! Congrats!!  Twin does... yeah!!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice same here .
It seems that the doe fairy is on our sidesi like the lite brown one


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just adorable!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

How cool are her colors?? She's cream, with slightly brown frosted ears a dark almost black spots and brown stripes


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Gotta love those kind of surprises! ! And two does...makes it even better  Congrats!


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

I love the color of the light baby!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Awww, they are so cute.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Congrats!!! Those are the kind of surprises we like!! Very cute indeed!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

The paint doeling left today, my first kid to leave the farm. I felt bad but shes going to a great home! The people traveled like 300 miles to get her!  makes me proud! Her sister the buckling and my 1/2 togg 1/2 boer doe are leaving next weekend!


----------

